

Ask HN: Review my startup idea - bdclimber14

I'm considering building an iPad app for creating and publishing surveys. With WuFoo's recent acquisition, I looked at innovative ways to create forms. I think an iPad app is a great platform for throwing these together, having them auto-publish to specific channels (Facebook, Twitter, etc.) without having to login on a web interface. The target would be in-between complex form builders and Facebook polling. Customers could also use it as a way to collect in person surveys with a great UX.<p>I always <i>thrash</i> my ideas and validate it with the HN community before taking the next step.
======
jmjerlecki
The iPad seems like the single best way to conduct in-person, live surveys. I
think there should be some focus on that aspect of the device. You mention a
great UX – I agree. I nice touchscreen interface for surveys could make them
more enjoyable to fill out.

------
namank
Just make sure nothing, NOTHING, requires two clicks.

So, a select box should not take one click to activate and display; then
another to actually make the selection.

------
jcr
I think you need to take a step back from your bias. It's pretty obvious that
you like your iPad, and your bias is getting in your way.

Given that WuFoo was recently acquired, and the market for its services are in
demand, it nearly makes sense to duplicate what they did rather than build
something iPad specific. There may be another corp out there looking to
acquire a WuFoo-like startup.

~~~
bdclimber14
I actually don't own an iPad. I do love my friends' iPads and just feel the
experience of creating surveys would be superior. Anyways, I'm quite surprised
you suggest following a WuFoo model. The product will continue to strengthen
I'm sure, and it seems with SurveyMonkey behind them, it would be difficult to
compete. I'm sure I missed something with your thought process though.

~~~
jcr
It's plain and simple; Having competitors validates the market. Building easy
form creation and tracking is one of those things companies just never think
about, so a startup like wufoo can fly under the radar until they're
considered valuable enough to acquire.

------
abbasmehdi
For sure! Make it work on any touch screen for that matter (iPad is premium) -
greenpeace people might like it too. Insurance adjusters? Cops? Plumbers? etc.

~~~
bdclimber14
You really opened my eyes to all the possibilities, not just with surveys, but
with forms, estimate inputs, invoice sign offs...

~~~
abbasmehdi
Now think doctors and nurses running around the hospital with this, ticket
checker/conductor on Amtrack, a teacher in a classroom taking attendance,
anthropologists in the field, mine and oil site inspectors, most importantly
think third world's extended health care workers (docs are a few so they train
folks to be half-docs and send them all over - millions of them - imagine one
doc sitting in Addis Ababa, Ethiopia getting real time data from 1000 workers
and only bothered when a red flag is raised by a worker tending to a pregnant
woman going in labor shortly - UN orgs give a lot of money for infant
mortality - as a matter of fact for all 7 UN's Millennium Development Goals).

------
GermanRodriguez
it could work if you made it REALLY simple.. but i mean REALLY simple, sharing
and creating

------
vipivip
You can do it, make it smart but very simple.

